# Too many guppies...



## benjaminleebates (Dec 27, 2011)

I will be needing to start to find homes for my fry.
I LOVE to see the active tank, but a few of the fry are almost big enough to give, sell or trade.
I'm in central indiana, I can't seem to find any stores that will take them.
Any ideas?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can post them in the freshwater fish and plants for sale section here if you would like.That is,if you are comfortable with possibly shipping them.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

do you have any other fish you could give the guppies too as feeder fish? or know someone who does?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Invest in an oscar, or a buddy with one. The problem will be a problem for a few seconds or so.


----------



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

Your options are to buy an oscar or give them to a local fish store. Or eat them. I wouldn't reccomend that one.


----------



## GuppyGreek (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking for guppies if your willing to ship to colorado


----------



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

What colors do you have?


----------



## kobovox (May 24, 2012)

benjaminleebates said:


> I will be needing to start to find homes for my fry.
> I LOVE to see the active tank, but a few of the fry are almost big enough to give, sell or trade.
> I'm in central indiana, I can't seem to find any stores that will take them.
> Any ideas?


Hi there, I was looking to get osme guppies. I'll pay shipping and price just name it. Thank you for considering me!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Same here! I'm in California.


----------



## onefiercefire (Aug 13, 2012)

I am looking for some as well


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Man I should have posted mine instead of giving the fry to the angels.


----------

